# couple shots of my tank



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

plz delete


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

looking good, someone is going to say something about the tang...I can feel it


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

haha ya. dont really care just picked the purple tang up. bigger tank will be completed in a couple months. starting the stand this week. 
as it is now they are pretty small.
thanks


----------

